# Vss+ Vss- Gnd anschließen



## Anaconda55 (27 Oktober 2008)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Gerät das eine 15V DC Spannungsquelle benötigt.

Anzuschließen sind folgende Verbindungen:

Vss+
Vss-
Gnd

Ist es jetzt richtig Vss+ an die 15V+, Vss- an die 0V-, und Gnd auch an 0V- anzuschließen???


----------



## MSB (27 Oktober 2008)

Da ich 15V jetzt eigentlich hauptsächlich von OP's kenne,
könnte es auch durchaus sein, das
VSS+ = +15V DC
VSS- = -15V DC
GND = 0V 
gemeint ist.

In jedem Fall lässt sich das aber nur mit genaueren Infos zu deinem Gerät klären.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Anaconda55 (27 Oktober 2008)

Das könnte sein das es so gemeint ist, wie bzw. wo kann ich die -15V denn abgreifen?

Ich würde es so machen:

2x 15V DC Netzteile

Netzteil 1:
Plus mit VSS+ verbinden
Minus mit GND verbinden

Netzteil 2:
Plus mit GND verbinden
Minus mit VSS- verbinden


----------



## Cerberus (27 Oktober 2008)

@ Anaconda

Was für ein Gerät hast du denn genau??


----------



## Anaconda55 (27 Oktober 2008)

Es ist ein Scanner mit zwei DC Motoren für X und Y.

Kann ich irgendwo ein Netzteil kaufen wo mir 15V+ 15V- 0V Anschlussmöglichkeiten bietet?


----------



## Cerberus (27 Oktober 2008)

Kannst du nicht ein 30V-netzteil nehmen, an das einen Spannungsteiler hängen, und den Mittelabgriff mit GND verbinden? Dann hättest du einmal +15V und einmal -15V


----------



## Anaconda55 (27 Oktober 2008)

Doch kann ich schon. Was brauch ich genau was kannst Du mir empfehlen?


----------



## OHGN (27 Oktober 2008)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Das könnte sein das es so gemeint ist, wie bzw. wo kann ich die -15V denn abgreifen?
> 
> Ich würde es so machen:
> 
> ...


Das würde aber bedeuten, dass Dein Gerät mit 30 Volt Nennspannung arbeitet und genau das gilt es erstmal zu klären.

Aber ich tippe mal so:

+15 V---> VSS+
-15 V---> VSS-

Zusätzlich die -15 V vom Netzteil mit dem Anlagen-GND verbinden.
Den Anlagen-GND mit dem GND von Deinem Gerät verbinden.


----------



## Anaconda55 (27 Oktober 2008)

Ich habe ein Labornetzteil, das kann ich erstmal für die 30V DC Spannung verwenden. Was brauche ich noch dazu?


----------



## MSB (27 Oktober 2008)

Da Anaconda ja immer noch nicht in der Lage ist eine
*konkreten* Typ der Gerätschaft zu nennen,
ist das alles absolutes Rätselraten.

Und sorry, unter "Scanner mit 2 DC-Motore" kann sich wohl wirklich keiner was konkretes vorstellen.

P.S. Im Regelfall gibt es Bedienungsanleitungen, Datenblätter, Beschaltungsvorschläge,
um solche Fragen *eindeutig* zu klären.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Anaconda55 (27 Oktober 2008)

Anbei die Bedienungsanleitung.
Hilft das weiter?


----------



## Cerberus (27 Oktober 2008)

Auf Seite 7 steht klipp und klar die Spezifikation des zu verwendenden Netzteils. Es sollte +/- 15 Volt können!

Also ist anzunehmen, dass +15V an Vss+, -15V an Vss- und Gnd an Gnd angeschlossen werden sollte.


----------



## Steve81 (27 Oktober 2008)

Siehe S.7:

*The Customer must provide:*​

•
• Power Supply with the following specifications:
​​Voltage ±15 V +5%-0%
Current 2A
Ripple ​
​
≤ 0.2%
Noise ≤ 0.5% DC to 30MHz

Das heist ein Netzteil, welches gegen Masse (GND) +15 und -15V liefert. Sowas kann man kaufen oder auch mit 2 die +15V oder einem das +30V liefert realisieren.​


----------



## OB1 (27 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Anaconda55

Zur Versorgungsspannung steht ja eh alles im Manual

hoppala da waren schon zwei schneller


----------



## Cerberus (27 Oktober 2008)

War schneller!


----------



## Anaconda55 (27 Oktober 2008)

Ja. Das war ja nach dem 2. Post schon klar.
Aber wo kann ich so ein Netzteil denn kaufen?


----------



## Cerberus (27 Oktober 2008)

Entweder du suchst mal im Internet nach solchen Netzteilen.

Die zweite Variante wäre, dass du dir, wie Steve schon gesagt hat, selbst so ein Netzteil baust!!

Kann doch nicht zu schwer sein!


----------



## Anaconda55 (27 Oktober 2008)

Ich hab schon im Internet gesucht aber ich habe keins gefunden.
Mir währ lieber eins zu kaufen ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Oktober 2008)

Da hilft nur weitersuchen! Kenn selber leider auch keines, das +/- 15 Volt kann.


----------



## Steve81 (27 Oktober 2008)

Also sowas zu finden ist wirklich etwas schwierig. Bei uns im Betrieb ging aber mal so eins kaputt, also gibt es sowas auch. Wir aben es dann allerdings durch 2 +15V Netzteile ersetzt. Einfach die +15V von einem auf die Masse des anderen gelegt.

Oder sowas nehmen: http://www.mercateo.com/p/115-362847/6EP1353_0AA00_2X15V_3_5A_Schaltnetzteil_SITOP.html


----------



## Anaconda55 (27 Oktober 2008)

Ja dann müsste es doch so richtig sein wie ich bereits im 3. Post geschrieben habe:

2x 15V DC Netzteile

Netzteil 1:
Plus mit VSS+ verbinden
Minus mit GND verbinden

Netzteil 2:
Plus mit GND verbinden
Minus mit VSS- verbinden


----------



## Steve81 (27 Oktober 2008)

Ja, so sollte es auf jeden Fall funktionieren. Aber mit einem Netzteil das beide Spannungen liefert wärs halt doch etwas eleganter gelöst.

Hab doch eins gefunden: http://www.mercateo.com/p/live~s.50...TXL_035_1515D_Herst_Art_Nr_TXL_035_1515D.html


----------



## Anaconda55 (27 Oktober 2008)

Ja sicher, aber zum testen reicht es erstmal so ...

Vielen Dank.

Ich hoffe das funktioniert auch so ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Oktober 2008)

Hab gerade das für die elegante Lösung gefunden!


----------



## Anaconda55 (27 Oktober 2008)

Ja, das ist aber wieder verstellbar und rießig und das soll es nicht ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Oktober 2008)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist aber wieder verstellbar und rießig und das soll es nicht ...


 
Dann nimm doch das, das Steve vorgeschagen hat! War ja nur en Vorschlag!!


----------



## Steve81 (27 Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs damit? http://www.mercateo.com/p/live~s.50*...035_1515D.html
(Nur falls das Edit oben übersehen wurde)


----------



## Anaconda55 (27 Oktober 2008)

@ Steve81: Sieht gut aus, allerdings hat diesen zu wenig Power. Sollte mindestens 3 Ampere haben ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Oktober 2008)

Nimm doch drei von dieser Sorte und schalte sie parallel!


----------



## Steve81 (27 Oktober 2008)

Ich denke mal man findet auch noch solche Netzteile mit höherem Ausgangsstrom, man muss nur etwas länger danach suchen oder mal bei so einem Hersteller oder Lieferanten nachfragen. 

Da ichs aber selbst nicht brauche, werde ich das nicht übernehmen.


----------



## Anaconda55 (27 Oktober 2008)

Das muss natürlich nicht sein. Danke für euere Antworten ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Oktober 2008)

Kein Problem!

Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück bei deiner Suche nach einem entsprechenden Netzteil!


----------



## Anaconda55 (28 Oktober 2008)

Hallo.
Ich hätte noch eine abschließende Frage zum Thema, ich habe gesehen das hier GND schon einmal auf PE verbunden war.
Darf man das, soll man das?


----------



## Cerberus (28 Oktober 2008)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Darf man das, soll man das?


 
Würde ich nicht, aber ob man das darf weiß ich auch nicht!


----------



## Anaconda55 (28 Oktober 2008)

Aber in diesem Fall könnte es sein das es durch einen Erdschluss in der Anlage dann den Scanner zerstört oder? (Wenn Gnd mit PE verbunden ist)


----------



## Cerberus (28 Oktober 2008)

Möglich, aber genau aus solchen Gründen würde ich eine solche Verbindung nicht empfehlen.


----------



## HaDi (28 Oktober 2008)

Schau doch mal bei Conrad nach diesen Artikelnummern:


> 510669 - 62
> 510399 - 62
> 510404 - 62


 
Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Anaconda55 (28 Oktober 2008)

Was positives hat solch eine Verbindung wohl nicht???
Oder für was könnte so eine Verbindung gut sein?

Warum haben die da so eine Verbindung gemacht?


----------



## MSB (28 Oktober 2008)

Also Jungs, tut mir ja leid, wart ihr in Elektrotechnik irgendwie krank?

Natürlich kann man den GND erden, das ist auch in >90% aller 24V DC Netze so,
und schlimmer noch, die einzige Alternative dazu wäre eine Isolationsüberwachung.

Was passiert nun bei einem Erdschluss:
Richtig: Wenn GND auf Erde kurzgeschlossen wird, passiert überhaupt nichts,
Wenn + oder in dem Fall auch - auf GND geschlossen wird gibts einem simplen Kurzschluss,
was zum fliegen irgend einer Sicherung führen sollte.


Zu der Netzteilproblematik:
Murr hat Netzteile mit 15V DC Ausgangsspannung, diese kannst du dann ja wie in Post #3 beschrieben anschliessen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Cerberus (28 Oktober 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Also Jungs, tut mir ja leid, wart ihr in Elektrotechnik irgendwie krank?


 
Aber natürlich!! ROFLMAO


----------



## Anaconda55 (28 Oktober 2008)

Sollte ich Gnd dann lieber auf PE verbinden oder nicht?

Was passiert wenn L1 230V auf PE geschlossen wird?
Wird dann durch die Verbindung auf Gnd nicht etwas zerstört?


----------



## MSB (28 Oktober 2008)

Im Normalfall musst du das zur Fehlererkennung sogar,
einzige Alternative: Isolationsüberwachung.

Wenn eine Netzphase auf PE kommt, gibts auch hier wieder einen Kurzschluss,
deinem GND passiert dabei gar nichts.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Anaconda55 (28 Oktober 2008)

Ja aber es hat keine funktionstechnischen Nachteile etc???


----------



## MSB (28 Oktober 2008)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Ja aber es hat keine funktionstechnischen Nachteile etc???



Was verstehst du unter "Nachteile"?

Wir können uns auch gerne beim KFC mal auf ein Hühnchen treffen 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## OHGN (28 Oktober 2008)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Ja aber es hat keine funktionstechnischen Nachteile etc???


Nein           .


----------



## Anaconda55 (28 Oktober 2008)

Das das Gerät abraucht ...


----------



## OHGN (28 Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du den GND nicht mit dem PE und der allgemeinen Erdung verbindest, ist es ja kein GND.



			
				Langenscheidt Wörterbuch schrieb:
			
		

> ground-----Grund [m.], Boden [m.]


 
Es ist allgemein üblich und teilweise auch zwingend vorgeschrieben Kleinspannungs-Steuerstromkreise zu erden.
Wenn Du den GND nicht erdest musst Du eine Isolationsüberwachung vorsehen, wie *MSB* schon schrieb.


----------



## Anaconda55 (28 Oktober 2008)

In diesem Fall ist GND ja meine Masse. Trotzdem verbinden?


----------



## OHGN (28 Oktober 2008)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ist GND ja meine Masse. Trotzdem verbinden?




"ground", "Erde", "Masse" ist doch egal wie Du das jetzt nennen willst.


> Die _Masse_ ist oft galvanisch (elektrisch direkt) mit der Erde verbunden, dies wird als Erdung bezeichnet.


Masse (Elektronik),


----------



## marcengbarth (28 Oktober 2008)

GND auf PE und fertig! Da kann deinem Gerät gar nix passieren!


----------

